# FR: depuis + nom / depuis que + proposition



## sensa

qu'est ce qu c'est la differeance entre "depuis" et "depuis que"?

Je suis triste depuis votre départ.

Je suis triste depuis que vous êtes parti.


----------



## ascoltate

"depuis" is a preposition (so is followed by a noun/noun phrase)
"depuis que" is a conjunction (and thus followed by a full clause)


----------



## Beingme

Salut!
          Pourrait quelqu'un m'expliquer la différence entre depuis et depuis que??
Merci


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

_Depuis_ + noun (_Depuis sa mort, Depuis sont départ, Depuis le déjeuner, Depuis mardi_...)
_Depuis que_ + clause (_Depuis qu'il est mort, Depuis qu'il est parti, Depuis qu'on a déjeuné_,...)µ

This also applies to _Avant/avant que_ and _Après/après que_, and probably to a lot of other phrases!


----------



## Beingme

Alors le sens reste le meme , n'est-ce pas? Merci beaucoup pour votre reponse


----------



## Oddmania

Oui, le sens est identique


----------



## HazelCoodo

Bonjour.
I know that «depuis que» is used before a subject and a verb, but does «avoir» count as the verb? 
Exemple:
Sophie n'a pas conduit depuis que son accident il y a cinq ans.
Would I use «depuis» instead of «depuis que?»
Merci!


----------



## SwissPete

> Would I use «depuis» instead of «depuis que?»



Yes, _depuis_, not _depuis que_.

But: Sophie n'a pas conduit depuis qu'elle a eu un accident il y a cinq ans.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

*Sophie n'a pas conduit depuis son accident il y a cinq ans.*

*Depuis *here is a preposition.  It's followed by its prepositional object, son accident.

*Depuis que* would be a conjunction introducing a dependent clause:  Sophie n'a pas conduit *depuis qu'elle a eu un accident il y a cinq ans*.


----------



## petit1

"*a*" is part of the verb.
The verb is "_*a conduit*_" =  *has driven*
In the negative: "_*n'a*_ _pas_ *conduit*" = _*has* not *driven*_


----------



## Maître Capello

petit1 said:


> "*a*" is part of the verb. The verb is "_*a conduit*_" =  *has driven*


HazelCoodo was more likely talking about the _a_ in _il y a_ rather than the main verb…  By the way, _il y a_ is a set phrase meaning _ago_ (_*il y a* cinq ans_ = five years *ago*). You should not analyze it as a clause.


----------



## petit1

> HazelCoodo was more likely talking about the _a_ in _il y a_


Oh! I didn't think of that. You may be right, Maître Capello.


----------



## 82riceballs

So "depuis + nom" and "depuis que + verbe" are basically interchangeable?

For example in the following phrase does either one sound less natural?

1. Elle a voulu devenir maîtresse *depuis qu*'elle est petite
2. Elle a voulu devenir maîtresse *depuis* son enfance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Both are equally natural (except the main verb should not be in the passé composé but in the présent).

_Elle veut devenir maîtresse *depuis qu'elle est petite*._ 
_Elle veut devenir maîtresse *depuis son enfance*._


----------

